# What is the best weather app?



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

I think the subject says it all. Which weather app (paid or free) is best for forecasting rain, timing etc.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I use Wunderground, it has an hourly forecast of rain and seems to use local weather stations to create them.
And as a second point I look at what my Rachio app is predicting for upcoming rainfall.

But I don't know if it's the best, but interested to see what other people use.


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

Radarscope is the one of the best for phone apps IMO. They have a free version and a $9.99 for the year version (and a pro level that is $99 I think) I have the $10 one and its great.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are a few threads on this topic floating around here.

I use RadarScope for real-time radar and a mix of others for forecasts (e.g. Wunderground, Dark Sky, Davis WeatherLink, forecast.weather.gov).


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

I use MYRADR


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

zjfriedman said:


> I think the subject says it all. Which weather app (paid or free) is best for forecasting rain, timing etc.


What The Forecast. Try it, youll thank me later. LOL


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

For radar apps I like radarscope. It's not really an app but to forecast rain and other weather items I like weather.cod.edu or pivotalweather.com. But for both of those sites you kind of need to know what your doing and what your looking at. You can access all the computer weather models that meteorologist use to make their forecast.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Best looking weather app is Weawow, and it has a lot of great weather information with no ads.


----------

